# Itunes store France pour le Québec



## Paul Mailhiot (28 Juillet 2010)

Le choix de livres et d'applications en français sont, je crois, moindre dans le iTunes store canadien (pour les livres c'est majoritairement en anglais), que dans celui de la France.

Est-ce possible d'avoir accès au iTunes Store de la France pour un Québécois? Car ici on parle et lit en français.

Faut-il ouvrir un compte dans le iTunes Store de la France? Si oui, comment?


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2010)

Il faut en effet ouvrir un compte dans le store français.

Il faut pour cela une carte de crédit française, que tu ne dois sûrement pas avoir.

Dans ce cas, le plus simple est d'acheter des cartes prêt payées pour le store FR et cela te donne le crédit correspondant. Par contre, il faut pouvoir s'en procurer 

Sinon, la solution vraiment la plus simple est de recevoir un code-cadeau d'une connaissance en France qui voudrait bien t'en envoyer en fonction du montant désiré.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (29 Juillet 2010)

La méthode pour ouvrir un compte aux USofA ne peut être utilisée pour un compte en France?


----------



## twinworld (29 Juillet 2010)

elle a quoi de différent que la méthode décrite par Gwen, votre méthode pour le Store US ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2010)

Ouvrir un compte est simple, c'est l'achat qui est compliqué.

Pour ouvrir un compte, il suffit de télécharger une application iPhone gratuite et d'ouvrir le compte sans enregistrer de CB. Mais là, tu te limiteras aux livres gratuits et à mon avis, ce sont les mêmes en France et au Québec puisqu'ils viennent du projet Gutenberg.


----------

